# Colin Davis on RCA



## Oreb (Aug 8, 2013)

This looks tempting and is a remarkably good price.









http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/...&pf_rd_t=101&pf_rd_p=455345507&pf_rd_i=468294


----------



## Itullian (Aug 27, 2011)

Oreb said:


> This looks tempting and is a remarkably good price.
> 
> View attachment 33462
> 
> ...


I have almost all his RCA recordings and love them.
This is an awesome box.
It's in my NEW RELEASES thread.

It should say Wagner too, as I think his Lohengrin
is included.


----------



## Ukko (Jun 4, 2010)

One caution: Do not assume that his Sibelius is the bestest.


----------



## Itullian (Aug 27, 2011)

Ukko said:


> One caution: Do not assume that his Sibelius is the bestest.


It's good though


----------



## Ukko (Jun 4, 2010)

Itullian said:


> It's good though


I have the LP set, bought new. They were twice played.


----------



## Oreb (Aug 8, 2013)

Ukko said:


> One caution: Do not assume that his Sibelius is the bestest.


 I guess that these days I tend not to expect the 'beset' on a single recording. I'm resigned to the idea that - for the music I love - no one version is going to tell the whole story.

As long as a recording is faithful and tells me something new I'm happy


----------

